# Help stocking please



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I have 
Acei normal;black 7 adults & juvies
Tropheops 5- small
Labeotropheus ob 5 adult& juvies
Yellowlab 5 fry 1.5" 
ob peacocks 2 small
Hap. Ahli 3 medium-2.5"
4 fire fish- small 
4 german peacocks medium 
4 dragons blood small 
4 bangal?( blue face yellow body-peacock)- small
11 cobue- 1" Small
4 red empress small .50" 
Mangpa red 1 -3" male
ALL IN A 55g

Exept the labs, cobue,empress& dragons blood
( when the peacocks get bigger I will sell them all exept hap.ahli and German peacock 


I am getting a larger tank next week 
90- 140 gallons ( probably 125g )

And need advice on what to put in each tank... 

Please give me your suggestions: but I don't want to heAr about doing 1 as a peacock tank and 1 as a mbuna 
Tank.

Otherwise thanks to all you awesome people out there


----------

